

How Browsers Work: Behind the scenes of modern web browsers - fauria
http://www.html5rocks.com/en/tutorials/internals/howbrowserswork/

======
dang
Many previous submissions, including one with significant attention in the
last year (the criterion for duplicates):
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=how%20browsers%20work&sort=byP...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=how%20browsers%20work&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

------
phn
Honest question, is this much different than say, 10 years ago?

Other than that the page seems like an interesting resource.

~~~
pcwalton
There's a big difference now in that a hardware-accelerated compositor is
used. It's mostly accurate up to compositing.

There are other little things that have happened recently and are worth
noting—for example, Blink and WebKit are moving in a more Firefox-like
direction for display list construction.

Servo, of course, has a radically different architecture.

